# New Iphone X



## Tringonometry (Sep 7, 2017)

It's not exact a technical problem, but still a question. I've heard that new iPhone X will be able to perform 3d scanning. This option sounds very attractive to me, so I started to google it. I found only that this people (actually one of the manufacturers of ordinary 3d scanners) offer that they can create a scanning app if one order it. This is not what I expected, I was thinking that this will be the feature will be within the device. 
Maybe I'm wrong and we will be able to scan with Iphone X without any non-existent apps?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

No the iPhone X isn't going to have anything that will allow you to 3D scan objects out of the box.

Apple is using the feature for FaceID (unlock the phone) and for their Animated Emojis feature. That is it for now.

I am sure other things will come of it eventually. I have not heard if they have opened an API to let developers use the 3D scanning sensors yet.


----------



## Tringonometry (Sep 7, 2017)

MartyF81 said:


> I have not heard if they have opened an API to let developers use the 3D scanning sensors yet.


Hmm, so what this Artec guys are talking about?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

My guess would be they are anticipating that Apple will give an API to use the functions. It could be something already in the Apple documentation for iOS-11 since it was just announced a couple days ago.

I just haven't seen anyone talking about it yet.


----------



## KentRight (Nov 6, 2017)

I am evaluating to change my iPhone 6s to iPhone X and 3D scanning is not a feature, it has facial recognition which is cool but that's at 3D as it gets...


----------

